
Startup Confession: I need to fire 10 employees to extend my startup runway - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/fire-10-employees-to-extend-startup-runway
======
JoeAltmaier
Do it sooner rather than later. The bigger question is, whom to keep? Got to
be ruthlessly practical, never mind who was hired first or who's a friend.

Remember, its not going to ruin their lives. Instead of working for you,
they'll go work for somebody else.

